# Du lịch trong nước > Khách sạn >  Khách sạn Ý Vân - Đà Nẵng

## danghung

- Địa chỉ: Lô Z21 Trần Hưng Đạo, Q. Sơn Trà, TP. Đà Nẵng
 - Điện Thoại: (+84.511).3.936155-3936156.
 - Fax: (+84.511).3.936157
 - Email:hotelyvan@vnn.vn
.Giá trung bình: 22 -55 (US$)

Khách Sạn Ý VÂN tọa lạc ngay trung tâm Thành Phố Đà Nẵng, soi mình bên dòng Sông Hàn thơ mộng và xinh đẹp. Cách sân bay Quốc Tế Đà Nẵng 4 Km và nhà Ga 3 Km. Với không khí trong lành và thoáng mát rất thuận tiện cho quí khách tham quan các điểm du lịch và công tác tại Thành phố.
 - Khách Sạn Ý VÂN đón khách 24/24h với 14 phòng đầy đủ tiện nghi sang trọng, trang thiết bị mới cao câp đạt tiêu chuẩn Quốc Tế, sân bãi đậu xe an toàn và thuận lợi. Quí khách có thể nhìn toàn cảnh thành phố Đà Nẵng thơ mộng về đêm.
 - Đến với khách sạn Ý VÂN Quí Khách sẽ được đón tiếp và phục vụ tận tình chu đáo với đội ngũ nhân viên trẻ đẹp và lịch sự chắc chắn sẽ làm hài lòng Quí khách. 

BẢNG GIÁ CÁC PHÒNG TẠI Ý VÂN HOTEL :

*Cao cấp:*
+Giá:
  - 1.400.000 (VNÐ)
  - $75 (USD)
+ Phòng khách
+ Phòng ngủ
+ Phòng 01 giường đôi
+ Phòng 02 giường đơn
+ Bồn tắm Massage
+ Xông hõi, Sauna.
+ Máy ðiều hoà
+ Truyền hình cáp
+ Tủ lạnh,
+ Ðiện thoại riêng
+ Tủ quần áo
+ Internet ADSL,Wireless
(2 Phòng )

*Hạng sang:*
+ Giá:
   - 850.000 (VNÐ)
   - $45 (USD)
+ Phòng hai. giường đôi
+ Bồn tắm
+ Máy điều hoà
+ Truyền hình cáp
+ Tủ lạnh
+ Bàn làm việc
+ Ðiện thoại riêng,ADSL, Wireless
+ Tủ quần áo
+ Internet ADSL,Wireless
(1 Phòng )

*Tiêu chuẩn:*
+ Giá :
  - 400.000 - 500.000 (VNÐ)
  - $25-30 (USD)
+ Phòng một. giường đôi
+ Phòng hai giường đơn
+ Bồn tắm
+ Máy ðiều hoà
+ Truyền hình cáp
+ Tủ lạnh
+ Bàn làm việc
+ Ðiện thoại riêng
+ Tủ quần áo
+ Internet ADSL,Wireless
(12 Phòng)

*CÁC LOẠI HÌNH DỊCH VỤ TẠI Ý VÂN HOTEL:*
  		Dịch vụ giặt là 	
		Chương trình đổi ngoại tệ
		Dịch vụ điện thoại Internet- Internet ADSL.
		Dịch vụ hướng dẫn gia hạn Visa 	 
		Đăng kí vé tàu, máy bay nhanh, thuận tiện 	 
		Cho thuê xe Honda và các loại xe du lịch 	 
		Hướng dẫn tham quan thắng cảnh thành phố 	 
		Dịch vụ Bar-Cafe. 	 
		Phục vụ ăn uống theo yêu cầu. 	 

  	  	+ Với một đội ngũ nhân viên trẻ dày kinh nghiệm, chúng tôi hy vọng sẽ làm cho quý khách được hài lòng. Hân hạnh được phục vụ quý khách.





(Tổng hợp Didau.org)

Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo *Đà Nẵng - Ngũ Hành Sơn - Bà Nà - Hội An (3 ngày 2 đêm)* - *Đa Nang - Ngu Hanh Son - Ba Na - Hoi An (3 ngay 2 dem)*

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Đà Nẵng* - *tour du lich Da Nang*

Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Đà Nẵng click vào *du lịch Đà Nẵng* - *du lich Da Nang*

----------


## vinhadc

Đến và tham khảo tại khách sạn chúng tôi! Sanouva hotel Saigon

----------


## namnguyen

Khách sạn nhìn ảo quá nhỉ

----------


## dung89

Nhìn lung linh thế kia thật hả

----------

